# Trying to post a thread



## DSakis (Sep 6, 2018)

I am trying to post a new thread however I keep getting an error message, stating I am not authorized to do so.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You have been approved to post. If you have further problems, please send me a private message.


----------

